# Comment connaître la référence d'un macbook?



## Titoon (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

voila, un amis peut me vendre un machintosh portable inscrit "mac book", seulement ni lui ni moi n'arrive à trouver la référence, en regardant dans les utilitaires de config celui ci ma affiché:

_Disc dur : 55Go_
_Os: 10.4.11_
_Ram: 256 Mo DDR2_

_Mac Intel : 1.5 Gb_

_Carte Graphique 64 Mo intégré_

Comment est t'il possible de conaître la référence du portable? Car sur l'apple store il ne présente pas sous cette forme de config, comment avoir un descriptif sur?

Merci pour vos réponses, a très vite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Désolé mais il y a de fortes incohérences dans tes propos...:mouais:

Le plus simple est, si tu as le mb devant les yeux, d'aller dans le menu pomme puis dans "À propos de ce mac", puis tu écris ce qu'il t'indique...

Es-tu sur qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un ibook?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2008)

Autre chose
c'est écrit sur la facture d'achat neuf


la facture d'achat(ou sa copie) est un minimum en cas de vente....
Pas de facture?
Pas bon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

il doit impérativement te donner les DVD d'install.

sinon, change d'ami...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il doit impérativement te donner les DVD d'install.
> 
> sinon, change d'ami...


ET ne pas acheter le mac bien entendu


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

hé, ho, les gars..... hou houuuuuuu

c'est moi ou quoi ? ce sont les vacances, il fait chaud, tout ça tout ça

m'enfin ! (gaston inside)

l'ami a un mac, mais il ne sait pas ce que c'est :mouais:

les utilitaires de configs   késsaco

et il y a un truc sur mac qui sort de telles inepties ?? :
_
Mac Book
Disc dur : 55Go
_ _Os: 10.4.11_
_Ram: 256 Mo DDR2_
_Mac Intel : 1.5 Gb_

_Carte Graphique 64 Mo intégré_




excuse moi l'ami de l'ami, mais là..... soit t'es en train de te payer notre tronche, soit.... veux pas l'savoir en fait ...

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> hé, ho, les gars..... hou houuuuuuu
> 
> c'est moi ou quoi ? ce sont les vacances, il fait chaud, tout ça tout ça




à Paris, c'est alternance de grosses averses et soleil entre les nuages...
et en Belgique...


sinon, on avait bien compris... 
 surtout un Mac Intel à 1.5 Gb...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> à Paris, c'est alternance de grosses averses et soleil entre les nuages...
> et en Belgique...



pareil

et il fait lourd....

ça joue sur l'humeur je pense


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2008)

Titoon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> voila, un amis peut me vendre un machintosh portable inscrit "mac book", seulement ni lui ni moi n'arrive à trouver la référence, en regardant dans les utilitaires de config celui ci ma affiché:
> 
> ...


C'est simple

Tu retournes le portable et à l'aide d'une pièce de monnaie tu dévérouilles la batterie que tu sors

Dans la partie grise en bas tu devrais trouver une inscription de ce style :

Serial N°: 4Hxxxxxxxxx 

Tu nous la communiques et très rapidement on saura exactement à quel modèle tu as à faire

C'est ce que font les réparateurs en premier, avant toute intervention, afin de ne pas faire de conneries par la suite 

Fait très chaud ici aussi


----------



## jereko1982 (8 Août 2008)

c'est écrit sur la facture d'achat neuf


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est écrit sur la facture d'achat neuf





jereko1982 a dit:


> c'est écrit sur la facture d'achat neuf




.....


----------

